# Junker's diesel engine(1915)



## old-and-broken (Apr 28, 2013)

Found an interesting article and thought of this forum right away.
Diesel engine theory is not unique, but this particular arrangement with opposed pistons and a uni-flow style gas scavenging cycle is.

Enjoy 







View attachment Junkers Diesel engine.pdf


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 1, 2013)

thank you very much.

the junker's diesel is one of my favorite engines.


----------



## MuellerNick (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for nitpicking, but his name is Junkers.

Nick


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 2, 2013)

not a problem at all,

nice to see you here nick, i have seen some of your work online and must say it is a privilege.


----------



## MuellerNick (May 2, 2013)

I realized that you might pronounce his name quite ... well ... negative. Like junk-yard.
It is pronounced like this:
The "Ju" exactly like your "you". Then you continue with the junk-yard part. 
So it is: you-nkers

As he made quite some achievments like the opposed piston Diesel (not his invention, but he brought it a lot forward, not to forget all his Jumo's) and all the Junkers aeroplanes like the famous Ju-52, he's worth being honored by pronouncing his name properly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junkers

Well, you'll forget that in a few days ... 


Nick


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 2, 2013)

believe me i won't.

i nitpick on the phonetic part of language as well. english is not even my first language but most people can't tell, i can emulate any accent.

there's also the fact that i absolutely love diesel engines and have a lot of respect for people involved with them.

i have a picture of Rudolf Diesel in my bedroom wall, no joke.


----------



## Busydad (Jul 15, 2013)

The Deltic engine used in British locomotives had a similar opposed piston design...The are very unique ..


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jul 15, 2013)

The work of some students.




http://chevy57.free.fr/FORUM/junkers_two-stroke_crosshead.gif


----------



## cidrontmg (Jul 15, 2013)

The opposed-piston diesels were quite powerful, like Jumo and Deltic. The really big engines were marine, the Doxford shipyards. It began at abt. First World War, and the last vessel and engine was built in 1980. 76cm cylinder bores...


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Do not forget Burmeister & Wain ship engine.  In 1986 i was at tour from Trondheim to Bergen in Norway aboard the motorship "m/s Harald Jarl". There i saw the B & W opposed piston diesel engine and 3 Bergen Diesel generators (The Bergen Diesel was very noise for me who is deaf  ). The motorship is still in use after the ship was sold and renamed to "Andrea" and later renamed to "Serenissima" See the movie of engineroom with B & W and 3 Bergen diesel generators in "m/s Harald Jarl" where i was there in 1986 (not my movie, former i 1986 the engine was painted in light green and the floor in dark green, wall in white) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46WUjOtvF0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R46WUjOtvF0[/ame]

And the engine in other movie has the signs "AMV" at crankcase, it means Aker mekanisk verksted ( Aker mechanic workshop), also the B & W was licence builded in Oslo, Norway and send to TMV (Trondheim Mekaniske verksted) and mounted in the motor ship "Harald Jarl" in 1960. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rna67dnpslU&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/ame]


----------



## oldtruck (Jul 17, 2013)

Fair Bank-Morris made 2 stroke vertical opposed diesel engines. they are used in several Navy and Coast Guard ships.
The last ones I worked on was TD 81/8 vertical opposed engines they had both blowers and twin turbo's. Each cylinder had 2 injectors. The engines have lots of horse power, easy to repair, long lasting


----------



## nobeard (Jul 17, 2013)

The engine your refering to busydad was the napier deltic diesel that was used in submarines boats and trains the most striking feature for me was its 3 crankshafts two turning clockwise whilst the 3rd turned anticlockwise

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier_Deltic


----------



## oldtruck (Jul 17, 2013)

two crankshafts one upper and o lower


----------



## hi speed scrap (Jul 17, 2013)

Neils,
What is it?

looks like a Scuderi type principle to me.

Dave


----------



## Coyote_Physics (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what the manufacturer or model is, but on a tour of a Los Angeles class fast attack sub the diesel backup generator used an opposed piston design.  I didn't get to see the main power plant though... that would have required a security clearance and a radiation badge.


----------

